# Masterforce powertools



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Has anyone else checked out the Masterforce powertools at menards? I walked through the isles today and saw the dust collector, stationary belt/disc sander, spindle sander, tablesaw, and even a granite table and fence 6 inch jointer. The Masterforce name looks to me like rebranded tools, but I know that the jointer looks very nice especially for $350. I don't usually like cheapo store brand tools. There circular saws, ROS, belt sander, and the like don't look too great, but the larger item tools look surprisingly solid.
I wanted to link to a site, but I can't seem to find one. Another reason to suspect they are rebranded.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i just looked them up. their table saw looks like a craftsman


----------



## sawdustmark (Dec 31, 2010)

which suggests the same Chinese company made the table saws for both Craftsman and MasterForce. Many different companies make Craftsman's tools. I've got a Craftsman branded 10" Rikon Bandsaw... the manuals are identical except for the branding...

One thing to pay attention to is the specs on the motor. Chassis and table top, etc, can be the same, but a smaller or lousy motor can go a long way toward reducing the cost of an item. Could be the same HP, but cheaper components (windings, etc...)

Mark


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

sawdustmark said:


> which suggests the same Chinese company made the table saws for both Craftsman and MasterForce. Many different companies make Craftsman's tools. I've got a Craftsman branded 10" Rikon Bandsaw... the manuals are identical except for the branding...
> 
> One thing to pay attention to is the specs on the motor. Chassis and table top, etc, can be the same, but a smaller or lousy motor can go a long way toward reducing the cost of an item. Could be the same HP, but cheaper components (windings, etc...)
> 
> Mark


Good point on the motor.


----------



## Musher Man (Apr 22, 2011)

*Masterforce Drill press*

I just purchased a MasterForce benchtop drill press last November.
I was very impressed with the construction! No plastic. The motor housing is stamped steel. Cast iron base, and table. It has a variable speed on the fly, with digital readout. I doubt it is high end accurate. But it does the job for me. My unit came with a quality Jacobs chuck.

I use it for drilling hardwoods, as well as aluminum, and steel. My only issue I have at the moment is some play in the spindle. mainly when drilling metal. I am on my way to to try to stiffen this up. I paid $180 for this unit. Even with its shortcomings, it's a nice D/P for the money.

I am looking for info on the jointer myself. It has a granite top, and side, and looks rather beefy. I hope someone has had a chance to try it out.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I just purchased the Masterforce Jointer. I have not had time to do a lot of jointing since yesterday when I bought the jointer. Today I adjusted the fence and had to move the cutter guard out of the way and that is when I accidently tried to take a small fraction of my finger tip off. It's just hanging by the skin. I managed to stop the bleeding and then get the fence aligned. 

Of course the Chinese tools are very short on good instructions.

The spec's say 10,000 rpm and 19,000 cpm, 110V, 12a this is just about the same spec as the Delta table top model I am using which is on loan from my son-in-law. It has a “universal motor” which means much like a router motor which has brushes.
The jointer was preassembled because I bought the floor model. It was also on sale for $299.00 no including an 11% rebate good only to buy more merchandise at Menards. 

One advantage to the granite top is no more metal transfer to the wood while jointing.
I did plane the top of a 5" oak board and it was dead on across the thickness. I also edged joined the edge and it was also dead on. I used a machinist square to check square.
There was no cutter head hesitation joining any part of the board and it produced a very smooth cut. The jointer feature a 46” surface and this will be more accurate than the Delta. The Granit provides a very smooth and slippery surface so there was no hesitation while moving the board. I reviewed the Steel City reviews on Lowes (the Steel City looks almost exactly like the Masterforce) site and they complained about the casting being warped. You will not find this with granite, don’t forget granite is used in industry as a measuring/ gauging surface so once it is ground it stay that way for years and it not affected by temperature. Granite is also used on CMM’s as a measuring surface base line. The fence adjustment was very difficult to understand how to adjust it but trial and error prevailed. 

The manual states that within the first 90 days if you are not satisfied bring it back to Menards no question asked, and a limited warranty for 3 years. There is not manufacture name given in the manual, but a phone number to call for spare parts.

I will add to this post after I have had a chance to evaluate its performance over the long run.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Good to know. I just looked at their jointer again yesterday since I walked by on the way to the grills. If I can not find a cheap one on Craigslist, this one will probably be my model.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

jstange2 said:


> Good to know. I just looked at their jointer again yesterday since I walked by on the way to the grills. If I can not find a cheap one on Craigslist, this one will probably be my model.


What ever you see in the stores right now will be the last ones because they are discontinuing that model.


----------



## Musher Man (Apr 22, 2011)

*Masterforce Jointer/Drill press update*

Thanks Bob for the info on the jointer. It's so hard to get reviews on their product, being it's such a regional company. I've been eying that jointer too. It's in my price range first of all. I'm a 99 percenter woodworker. Can't afford the high end stuff yet.:laughing:

I had been having problems with the table on the drill press I bought awhile back. I couldn't get it to tighten all the way. It kept wandering when I would use a large forstner, or sanding drum. Spoke to the guys in hardware, and they gave me a brand new one, because it was in the 3 year warranty period. Funny thing, they don't have a service center for their power tools. Instead they do an in store swap. The new drill press works great. Even the quill/spindle doesn't wander like the first one did.

From the best I can tell, their product is made by the same company as Craftsman. What I see is in some cases, they go spec for spec to Craftsman brand. In other items, such as the drill press and jointer, there are obvious upgrades. I did try the Masterforce 2 1/4 hp router combo, and returned it the first day I used it. Power wasn't the issue. The way they use a cog type height adjustment was. Every time I would move 1/2 inch using the dial adjust the motor housing dropped. Not satisfactory. It is identical to the same Craftsman combo, and cheaper. Funny thing. Went to Sears after the return. They had the Router without the plunger base, but it had both collets as a floor model for $35. For that I dealt with the adjustment issue. Now it's a backup to the great deal I found at Menard's again. Purchased the Porter Cable 895pk combo for $219! Couldn't pass it up.
The biggest problem with Menard's is they play around with the idea of catering to woodworkers for a few months, feel their not selling enough product, then clearance it out. They are definitely geared more to contractors, and portable tools.

Mark


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Masterforce jointer is still the top of my list right now due to price in my small shop. A Centeral Machinery 6" just came up an hour away for $100. Might have to check that you first.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the spindle sander*

I'm very happy with the Masterforce spindle sander, which is identical to the Harbor Freight and others. It has remarkable power for a 1/3 HP motor. :thumbsup: bill

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/menards-oscillating-spindle-sander-32452/


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Musher Man said:


> Thanks Bob for the info on the jointer. It's so hard to get reviews on their product, being it's such a regional company. I've been eying that jointer too. It's in my price range first of all. I'm a 99 percenter woodworker. Can't afford the high end stuff yet.:laughing:
> 
> I had been having problems with the table on the drill press I bought awhile back. I couldn't get it to tighten all the way. It kept wandering when I would use a large forstner, or sanding drum. Spoke to the guys in hardware, and they gave me a brand new one, because it was in the 3 year warranty period. Funny thing, they don't have a service center for their power tools. Instead they do an in store swap. The new drill press works great. Even the quill/spindle doesn't wander like the first one did.
> 
> ...



I was eyeing their DP as well but I checked out the chuck and it would not take a 1/16 bit the chuck jaws could not hold a 1/16 bit, so instead I bought a PC DP and am very pleased with the performance so far. I do have a problem with the chuck from time to time when it will not hold a bit tight enough. Not sure what the problem is?


----------



## Musher Man (Apr 22, 2011)

I found if I don't have bit centered properly it will slip. Also, Is the PC hand tighten, or a keyed chuck. I've been trying different bits as well lately. I like the Montana brand for brad point, and titanium. There countersink set is a flop in my opinion. Bits dull quickly, and the assembly is wobbly. A lot of the manufacturers are using the hex shank, (Montana) and it makes a big difference for centering in the chuck, as well as no slippage. Made in USA as well!

Anyone have suggestions for a good countersink set?


----------



## lgreen5 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Masterforce Power tools*



jstange2 said:


> Has anyone else checked out the Masterforce powertools at menards? I walked through the isles today and saw the dust collector, stationary belt/disc sander, spindle sander, tablesaw, and even a granite table and fence 6 inch jointer. The Masterforce name looks to me like rebranded tools, but I know that the jointer looks very nice especially for $350. I don't usually like cheapo store brand tools. There circular saws, ROS, belt sander, and the like don't look too great, but the larger item tools look surprisingly solid.
> I wanted to link to a site, but I can't seem to find one. Another reason to suspect they are rebranded.


Yes, and I own a couple of there tools, Each tools is made by different maufactures. I have there table saw, and you can find the same one underdifferent trade names. The table saw I haveis also sold by Sears, ridgit, and I can not name the other one. Same saw different colors. and for $500 its great(it not a stopsaw, but It good).
I also have on of the routers and its made by Chervon tools(braded by others) I madea router table with lift and it has a 3.5" motor houseing.
I had a miter saw which was made by bouch but they stop carring it, they had probles with it. Menard, is starting to be like other companys
havig there tools made with there name on them.


----------



## GEA (Nov 27, 2017)

It is a Canadian company. You can find their tools at http://www.powertoolsplus.ca/.


----------

